# المسطرة العجيبة api flange slide rule



## محمود على أحمد (27 أكتوبر 2011)

:77:المسطرة العجيبة api flange slide rule
هذه المسطرة تبين لك نوع api flange و الsizes المتاحة وعدد المسامير و..................
من الآخر جامدة جدا لكل من فى المجال جربوها وقولولى رأيكم


----------



## مبتدئ هندسة بناء (27 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا نزلت الملف ومو عارفة شو السالفة

شو Api flange slide rule????


----------



## احمد الزيرجاوي (22 أبريل 2012)

اخي العزيز الي ماتعرف شنو نزلت هاي تعلمك شنو قياس الضغط بالنسبه للفلنجه الي تربط على راس البئر وقياس القطر الداخلي للفلنجه والكثير .........................اخوك المهندس احمد قاسم من العراق


----------



## aly_zz (26 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## امجد حسين (6 يوليو 2013)

احمد الزيرجاوي قال:


> اخي العزيز الي ماتعرف شنو نزلت هاي تعلمك شنو قياس الضغط بالنسبه للفلنجه الي تربط على راس البئر وقياس القطر الداخلي للفلنجه والكثير .........................اخوك المهندس احمد قاسم من العراق


 حلوه حمودي صاير تبدع بمشاركاتك اخوك امجد من العراق


----------



## ahdybasha (13 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

